# ?s about Zed-made Planet Audio P475 I just got



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys -- won a Zed-made Planet Audio P475 on eBay today and am trying to determine exactly what it is. Here's a few descriptions from the manual:


All driver stages are DC coupled and run in Class A mode.
High current MOSFETS in all output stages.
High speed (35 nano-second) diodes are used for the main rectifiers
Low gain structured power sections increase noise immunity
High Q low frequency circuits are used for tighter bass response
All power supplies are quasi-regulated


It's rated at 75X4 into 4 ohms, 150Wx4 into 2 ohms, 250WX2 into 4 ohms. Fuse is 35A. Others in this series were P250, P275, P2100, P2150, and P450. Apparently it was made around 1998. Zed made Planet Audio amps from 1997 to 2000 as I understand it.

Any insights you can provide --even if it's to say those bullet items are all marketing spin -- would be helpful. Thanks!


----------

